# bergwerk faunus schwinge gebrochen - ersatz?



## saubeitl (25. Mai 2005)

Servus,

gestern ist meine Faunus Endurance Schwinge genau oberhalb der Scheibenbremsenhalterung gebrochen. Sicherlich konstruktionsbedingt eine Schwachstelle, m.E. ein Garantiefall - derzeit aber wohl kaum abwickelbar.

Habt ihr eine Idee, wo ich dennoch Ersatz bekommen kann?

Verzweifelt, weil ohne bike

Michael


----------



## lexle (25. Mai 2005)

saubeitl schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> gestern ist meine Faunus Endurance Schwinge genau oberhalb der Scheibenbremsenhalterung gebrochen. Sicherlich konstruktionsbedingt eine Schwachstelle, m.E. ein Garantiefall - derzeit aber wohl kaum abwickelbar.
> 
> ...



wenn dein bike noch keine 2 Jahre alt ist und du den Kaufbeleg hast.. dann ab zu deinem Händler. Der ist nach der Sachmängelhaftung der, der jetzt geradestehen muss. Lehnt er es ab , nimm dir nen Anwalt. Dass es Bergwerk nimmer gibt hilft ihm nichts. Der Gewährleistungsanspruch  besteht immer (nur) gegen den Händler, nicht gegen den Hersteller.

Also wie gesagt.. wenn wie oben haste glück.. wenn die Schwinge net reparabel ist muss er dir einen gleichwertigen Ersatzrahmen geben.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Mai 2005)

interessant. ich glaube diese stelle ist bei so einigen herstellern und rahmen ein echter schwachpunkt.


----------



## gui (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo
sorry, ich weiß das ist keine Verkaufsplattform, aber es passt eventuell hier. Ich will mein Bergwerk Faunus LSD Carbon aufgrund 'zu vieler bikes' für 'ein paar hundert' Euronen komplett verkaufen. Vielleicht würd es dich ja interesseiren, falls Du keinen anderen Ersatz findest.Grüsse.


----------



## lexle (31. Mai 2005)

gui schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> sorry, ich weiß das ist keine Verkaufsplattform, aber es passt eventuell hier. Ich will mein Bergwerk Faunus LSD Carbon aufgrund 'zu vieler bikes' für 'ein paar hundert' Euronen komplett verkaufen. Vielleicht würd es dich ja interesseiren, falls Du keinen anderen Ersatz findest.Grüsse.


 Leider kann ich dir keine email schicken..

Mail mir mal unter [email protected] hätte Interesse am Rahmen


----------



## saubeitl (31. Mai 2005)

gui schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> sorry, ich weiß das ist keine Verkaufsplattform, aber es passt eventuell hier. Ich will mein Bergwerk Faunus LSD Carbon aufgrund 'zu vieler bikes' für 'ein paar hundert' Euronen komplett verkaufen. Vielleicht würd es dich ja interesseiren, falls Du keinen anderen Ersatz findest.Grüsse.



Danke, bin aber für den Rahmen zu schwer.


----------



## Traufradler (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
hab noch ein kompletten Faunus Endurance zu verkaufen, siehe Bikemarkt von ibc. Da ist auch eine Schwinge dran!  ;-)

Gruß
Traufradler


----------



## lexle (4. Juni 2005)

gui schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> sorry, ich weiß das ist keine Verkaufsplattform, aber es passt eventuell hier. Ich will mein Bergwerk Faunus LSD Carbon aufgrund 'zu vieler bikes' für 'ein paar hundert' Euronen komplett verkaufen. Vielleicht würd es dich ja interesseiren, falls Du keinen anderen Ersatz findest.Grüsse.



Hi.. bitte melde dich nochmal wegne den Bildern 

Gruss

Alex


----------

